
Ask HN: What are some books where the reader learns by building projects? - Shosty123
A continuation of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13660086 which has been incredibly useful in learning a new language or technology.<p>I recently finished a book called Progressive Web Apps with React which took the reader through building a PWA chat application using firebase with push notifications and such.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.packtpub.com&#x2F;web-development&#x2F;progressive-web-apps-react<p>Also, this one for Vue:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.packtpub.com&#x2F;web-development&#x2F;vuejs-2-web-development-projects<p>I just finished the first chapter which has you build a markdown editor with Vue.
======
hugja
Retro Game Dev: C64 Edition[1] build two games (shooter/platformer) in 6502
Assembly Language for a Commodore 64 emulator. Some other similar books are
Making 8-bit Arcade Games in C[2] and Making Games for the Atari 2600[3].

\- [1]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0692980652/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0692980652/)

\- [2]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1545484759/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1545484759/)

\- [3]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1541021304/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1541021304/)

------
rwieruch
In this book, The Road to learn React [0], you will learn the fundamentals of
React while building a larger application with sorting, caching and searching
an API.

\- [0] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/the-road-to-learn-
react](https://www.robinwieruch.de/the-road-to-learn-react)

------
anthonygore
If you're interested in learning Vue I can offer both my own course and book
as recommendations.

The course demos three substantial Vue.js projects:

[https://www.udemy.com/vuejs-2-essentials/](https://www.udemy.com/vuejs-2-essentials/)

The book is about full-stack Vue & Laravel and includes one large project, an
Airbnb clone:

[https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/full-
stack-...](https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/full-stack-
vuejs-2-and-laravel-5)

------
starlord97
Big Nerd Ranch for iOS app development.
[https://www.bignerdranch.com/books/ios-
programming/?gclid](https://www.bignerdranch.com/books/ios-programming/?gclid)

------
e9
[https://www.amazon.com/Black-Video-Game-Console-
Design/dp/06...](https://www.amazon.com/Black-Video-Game-Console-
Design/dp/0672328208)

